# e1000 Intel Network Card not working [SOLVED]

## mark_doe

Hello,

first time installed gentoo on my brand new Asus A7 Laptop. :Smile: 

In general all went flawless, perfect system to compile like hell   :Twisted Evil: 

Still, there is one bigger issue left:

having compiled 4 different Kernels now I didn't succeed in having one correctly found my network card.

I tried both static and modules compiled version, either with 2.6.29 amd64 nor 3.0.4 ~amd64 the Card is recognized as:

```
lspci

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1083 (rev c0)

```

Never saw Attansic before on my laptop..!! strange...

but the module is correctly installed:

```
modinfo e1000

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko

version:        7.3.21-k8-NAPI

license:        GPL

description:    Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver

author:         Intel Corporation, <linux.nics@intel.com>
```

booting off from live-cd showed the card to be recognized correctly and working like a charm, gentoo 2011.02 and 2010.01 didn't show any problems at all.

I deleted /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules - no luck

then I edited myself the udev rule and added

```
SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="ff:82:b8:b6:f4:6d:04:ff", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth0"
```

reloaded the driver - no luck.

Maybe later (have to work now) I will try to copy udev rules from Live-CD - but this is my last resort - and I don't now if udev is the right direction to strive for.

Any suggestions or hints?Last edited by mark_doe on Tue Nov 01, 2011 7:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cach0rr0

This:

```
lspci

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Device 1083 (rev c0)

```

does not use this driver:

```
modinfo e1000

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.39-gentoo-r3/kernel/drivers/net/e1000/e1000.ko

version:        7.3.21-k8-NAPI

license:        GPL

description:    Intel(R) PRO/1000 Network Driver

author:         Intel Corporation, <linux.nics@intel.com>
```

It does, however, use this driver

```

# grep -r 0x1083 *

atl1c/atl1c_main.c:#define PCI_DEVICE_ID_ATHEROS_L1D_2_0        0x1083 /* AR8151 v2.0 Gigabit 1000 */

ricker net # pwd

/usr/src/linux/drivers/net

```

search for 'ATL1C' in menuconfig

not sure where you're getting the e1000 from, if you boot the livecd, check your lspci -k output and see

either way, the card you listed in your lspci output above uses ATL1C, so that's what you want for it at least. 

NB: if a driver loads for a network device that you actually have on the system,  you should be able to see it in /proc/net/dev, whatever it's named

If you want a cheat sheet as to what all drivers you should select, have a gander at the first (and possibly second, for a more detailed discussion) link in my sig

----------

## mark_doe

That's it! 

after 2 days of compiling I am confused   :Embarassed: 

I do not see the trees for the forest - haha

edit: finally I could get the card being recognized after choosing the right driver.Last edited by mark_doe on Wed Oct 05, 2011 8:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mark_doe

udev was really making problems, even after compiling the right network module!

udev was not setting up correct network interface. 

I started from Live-CD and copied /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules and /lib/udev/write_net_rules to my existing gentoo installation.

After that all network cards are working.

SOLVED

----------

## Jaglover

This is doing it hard way, the easy way is just deleting /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules

----------

